# Westminster 1st



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I love wirehaired dogs..something about that scruffy appearance. He is handsome and just love the pictures. They look like best buds!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree - wirehaired breeds are so interesting!

Your dogs are gorgeous! I've never seen a wirehaired Vizsla in the flesh but have met several smooth Vizslas and they are really nice dogs. 

Many years ago when I was volunteering at our local shelter, someone surrendered a german wirehaired pointer and I desperately wanted to adopt it but alas I had a full house already.

I always wondered about shedding and grooming with wirehaired breeds. How does it compare with goldens?

Good luck to Falko at Westminster!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Emmett and Fletcher are very handsome.

It's great seeing new breeds at Westminster, especially ones I'm not familiar with or have never seen before. It's opportunity to learn about them. 

Best of luck to Falko.

Hazel's beautiful.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you for the nice words from everyone!



brianne said:


> I always wondered about shedding and grooming with wirehaired breeds. How does it compare with goldens?


Shedding is very minimal. When I wash their beds, I find Fletcher's hair in the lint trap, but that is all I ever see of it. Of course, Hazel's hair is in wisps in every corner of the house They are wash and go. They need minimal brushing, though I like to do it as a body check at least weekly. Here is an example of Fletcher after running through the brush and collecting hitchhikers. When we got home they simply brushed out with no problems!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



Jenagro said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the Wirehaired Vizsla compete at Westminster for the 1st time next week. But it's making me miss my bridge boy, Emmett
> 
> Our current WHV, Fletcher, is a great dog and an awesome companion to our Golden, Hazel.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I had never even heard of wire haired vizslas although I've often admired the vizsla breed. Your pups are all beautiful! I hope I get to meet one personally sometime soon. Was the wirehaired not allowed in conformation before? Why is this their first year at Westminster?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Gotta love them 'Sporting' breeds....!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Was the wirehaired not allowed in conformation before? Why is this their first year at Westminster?


The breed is relatively young in the USA. They have been competing in conformation in UKC and Rare Breed Association for a while. There are certain milestones that have to be reached for a breed to be accepted into AKC, then more to be allowed full access. I could be wrong about some of the details, but there have to be a certain number of registered dogs and a parent club before they are admitted. Then they spend a certain amount of time in the miscellaneous class before they can compete with everyone else. This is the first year the Wirehaired Vizsla is out of the Misc. class., therefore the first year we get to see them in the ring with all the others!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your boys soul patch...

Here's a photo from the "Meet the Breed" at Westminster.....


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome - you got to meet Izzy and Olivia! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Jenagro said:


> Awesome - you got to meet Izzy and Olivia! Thank you for sharing!


No, not me.. Just saw them posted on another (Leonberger) page.


----------

